
Apple Offers Devs Chance to Purchase Apple Watch, Guarantees Delivery by 4/28 - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/21/apple-offers-developers-chance-to-purchase-apple-watch-guarantees-delivery-by-april-28th/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
jason_slack
It is a "chance" to purchase an Apple Watch. You might say a lottery. If you
get selected you can purchase one.

